# Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Directing)



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Chapman University - Dodge College of Film and Media Arts (M.F.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W

The Film School Chapman University - Dodge College of Film and Media Arts (M.F.A.) has been updated.



> Updated Portfolio Requirements, Class Size, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Directing) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Directing) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

